# Will direct sunlight hurt my computer?



## GreatNate1312

In the morning for about 30 minutes the sun shines through these 3 huge windows very high above the floor and hits my desktop computer and its matte lcd screen. Will that do damage in any way to my screen or computer? 


ps- there is no way I can get shades on thse windows


----------



## WereBo

Allo GreatNate :wave:

The sunlight won't do any damage, although the sun's glare might make seeing the screen hard/impossible. 

The only other way that the sun might harm the system, is the heat from the sun might cause a temperature build-up in the case - Black cases absorb heat more than any other colour. 

You can monitor your PC's temperatures with this nifty bit of freebie software - *Speedfan*. It will 'Auto-sense' what temperatures can be monitored and display them in the System Tray :smile:


----------



## swingman011

just dont forget to apply sunblock lotion on the cpus case and the monitor, you dont wanna get them sunburned. lol just kidding


----------



## GreatNate1312

yeah my computer is black, but I think that the sun does not hit the system or screen long enough to do any damage, right


----------



## WereBo

In theory, it shouldn't heat up too much, for the 30 minutes or so that the sun's on it. If it was several hours or more, then you might need an extra fan, but you should be OK.

If you're worried about what your temps. are, try the Speedfan. It's not 'spot-on' accurate, but it's close enough to the actual temperatures to let you judge whether an extra fan is needed or not.


----------

